# Comments on my tegu cage(with a few other q's)



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wanted some imput on my enclosure...

It's 40B with temperature of 90 on the hot side and around 78 on the cool side(air temps). I don't have my temp gun yet but I plan to get one in the next week or two. It has a 100w reptile bulb and a 60 watt house bulb. I also have a exo terra 5.0 UVB bulb(24"). Any comments on the setup is appreciated.

Also I wanted to ask does anyone have any experience with rodent pro? Or anybody know where I can get frozen rodents cheaper :mrgreen: .











Feeding tank(below)




Basking spot


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a nice cage.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2009)

lol thanks


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 19, 2009)

from what ive heard the 5.0 flourescent doesnt give off much uvb. the best thing for your gu would be to get a mvb. (powersun, megaray ect.) or if you wanted to get a flourescent. a 10.0 at the very least. ive heard this from several people. i had a flourescent and my tegus toes started twitching, and as soon as i got a powersun. no more twitching and has getting tons of uvb. just wanted to give you the heads up. 

Jerry


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2009)

well I can't use a mercury vapor bulb because the hot spot is 8inches from the bulb I would kill my tegu. And I know flourescent fixtures arent the best but I thought that since he was so close to the bulb there wouldnt be a problem. Anybody else see a problem with the 5.0 bulb?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 19, 2009)

I use the exterra 5.0 ,but I also take my gu outside and let him sun in a plastic tub.the 5.0 is better than nothing, but i havent done alot of research on uvb light bulbs.I kept a bearded dragon from hatchling to 18" on the same bulb and never once took him outside.(but a beardie isnt a tegu either).I have read some about natral uvb.natral sunlight produces ALOT more uvb that bulbs,so if you can take him outdoors 3-4 times a week he will probably get all the uvb he needs. now about the rodents, I use big cheese rodent factory and never really had a problem. once they sent the wrong size. when i called them they corrected the order without question,and let me keep the wrong sizes w/o charge. If i remenber correctly rodent pro has larger rodents (according to the weight listings on the website) but i think they are more expensive than big cheese.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it will be hot outside until around the time he goes to hibernate so once he is handleable I will definatly be taking him outside. I will look at the site you suggested. Although I will say that rodent pro has good variety and prices are good but shipping is rediculous!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 19, 2009)

they all have high shipping cause its shipped with dry ice .


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2009)

oh so that's why well if the shipping for all of them is high might as well stick to rodent pro gunna order 50 rat pups for my tegu. I think they are a good "universal" size.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah thats cool. you probably know the more you order the more you save, bacause the shipping has a minimum of like $25-$30. and then they add extra for the package weight.but the weight is the cheapest part of the shipping, so its better to order in bulk. if you order three times per year you have to pay the minimum shipping each time + weight.if you order once per year you just pay the minimum shipping once.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2009)

that's what im thinking. The food just has to last the rest of this year. When he hibernates, im going to buy a ton of frozen rodents/chicks/quail/etc for him.


----------



## Turbine (Jul 20, 2009)

If your looking for a good fluorescent tube go for the REPTISUN 10.0
Its about as good as you can get in a fluorescent bulb. I use them with my tegu and the bearded dragons. Never had a problem. 
If you go with this option make sure its the reptiSUN 10.0. 
The reptiGLO has been known to cause a lot of problems. everything from MBD to eye damage. 
Also you want to make sure the reptile can get within 12 inches of the bulb during basking. Also the manufacture says they last up to a year. I replace mine every 5 months. There is a lot of informations that says this bulb doesn't last the full year. From my experience (been using these bulbs for years) they stop giving off there blue hue at around 5 months give or take a month, that is when I generally replace it. 
You can find these bulbs online for about 20 bucks, in local pet stores it will cost you about 40. I usually buy two or three at a time just to keep around. 

Hope thats helps you out a little. 

Turbine


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2009)

well this cage isn't going to be around much longer than 5 months it's completely temporary. Once he hibernates im building the 8X4 which will have a powersun. And yes I desighned the basking sopt so he is 8inches from the uvb bulb.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 20, 2009)

NEED MORE UVB!!! If that cage doesn't allow a mercury vapor bulb it's time to get 1 that does! If you're gonna be a good GU owner you gotta do certain things for them. I don't necessarily enjoy the 6x3x3 enclosure in my living room, but that's just how it goes!!!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I didn't know that having a mvb was mandatory I just thaught they needed a good source of uvb. I've seen people use flourescent bulbs even those curly uvb bulbs which aren't very good. Do I HAVE to get a mvb now? If not do I have to upgrade my bulb is 5.0 to little even though he is so close to the bulb? Thanks for the comments guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 20, 2009)

If he can get to within 8" of the bulb I'd say the 5.0 OK but you should take him outside fro some natural sunlight too. If you use a 100W MVB put him about 14" from the bulb, that will probably give him the right basking temp as well as a lot of UVB.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks DaveDragon. I do plan to take him outside but I will try to atleast upgrade the bulb. Again I cant use a mercury vapor bulb because the tank is only 15inches tall with 4inches of substrate maybe a bit more. Can't really afford to get a mvb right now have alot goin on.

I also wanted to ask can digital probes measure basking temp? I put the probe on the rock and the temperature seems to be increasing into the 100's.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say have to get it now. I think you should asap though. I try to take mine outdoors everyday too, but sometimes it just doesn't happen. Thats why I say get the bulb asap!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, you can also get a lamp stand that raises your lamp up a bit. It's inly like $30 and it might help!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2009)

Well Im going to try to get a better flourescent bulb. In the mean time mvb isn't at the top of my list right now. It will definatly be in the big cage though. Again this cage isn't supposed to last very long 6months tops. Just trying to give him enough in this small cage so it will last until he hibernates.

Can anybody answer my question about the probes though?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2009)

The temp probe will work, although it may not be as accurate as a TempGun which will read the surface temp instantly. You can order one online for about $30, or get one at a reptile show for $25. It's a great (fun!) tool!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah im still going to get one keep hearing good things about them


----------

